# Rifle Holder Assistance Needed Please



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2020)

So I just bought these bicycle rifle mounts.  The black one has a tag “WWII rifle holder used on postal delivery bicycle (England).”   The two green painted brackets are attached to string, one is marked Terry’s with numbers, the smaller is marked “A. Coppen.”  Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## blackcat (Sep 6, 2020)

@Mercian


----------



## phantom (Sep 6, 2020)

Those are very great accessories to have these days.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2020)

my birthday is in 10 months but you can still send me the english stuff


----------



## Mercian (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi @New Mexico Brant,

I don't know much, so a little research below, which I hope will help...




The first one seems very similar (though perhaps a later version) of the ones illustrated above at the bottom of the page, replacing the even earlier one on the bike frame.. UK posties are not known for carrying firearms, so either it came from:
An ex-army bike being used by the post office, or 
A bike being used by the Post Office Rifles during WW1 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_Office_Rifles or:
None of the above (-:

The other two seem to be the later system as used on the WW2 bicyles, described here as 'Clip, Bicycle, Butt Mk 2' and 'Clip, Bicycle, fore-end Mk 2*'.








Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks Adrian @Mercian!  The two on the left seem earlier than the green ones on the right.  The information you provided is great!


----------



## Mercian (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi Brant, @New Mexico Brant 

Yes, I would think the ones on the left are pre WW2/early WW2 (maybe even a WW1 pattern), and the ones on the right the next model from WW2. Terry's was an upmarket gunmaker.

Now you know as much as I do (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## leo healy (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Lads 
That light green set looks as if it might be from an irish lot, ive got them set out on my bikes as Mercian said.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 14, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi Brant, @New Mexico Brant
> 
> Yes, I would think the ones on the left are pre WW2/early WW2 (maybe even a WW1 pattern), and the ones on the right the next model from WW2. Terry's was an upmarket gunmaker.
> 
> ...



Wow, I only knew Terry's as being a bicycle accessory maker.


----------

